# How Many Dishes are on your Roof



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know if we can start polls or not. I was just wondering how many of you have one or more satellite dishes on your roof? Can photos be posted too? 

I just have one a Dish 1000.2. I will try and post a photo here after my meeting tonight.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

EVAC41 said:


> I don't know if we can start polls or not. I was just wondering how many of you have one or more satellite dishes on your roof? Can photos be posted too?
> 
> I just have one a Dish 1000.2. I will try and post a photo here after my meeting tonight.


I currently have 2.. An old single LNB from the previous owner that I continue to put off taking down, and my shiny new D* slimline on the opposite corner.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

3. One 10' C-band dish that isn't used, one Dish 500 and 2 years ago I had another dish put up to get 61.5


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

3- One 24" aimed at 119
One Dish 300 aimed at 110
One Dish 300 aimed at 61.5
All with legacy LNB's through an SW-64


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Three, but not on the roof. They're mounted on a 10' chain-link fence post sunk 48" into the ground
with a concrete anchor (dish tree) within the FCC-defined exclusive-use boundries of my apt. patio -
all currently inactive.

1 - Dish 500 pointed @ orbital slot 110º W,119º W
1 - Dish 300 pointed @ orbital slot 61.5º W
1 - Voom HD pointed @ orbital slot 61.5º W

(Photo credit: Richard King)


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I have three. Started with two 3LNB dishes to support 2 DVR receivers and one regular. Got a Slimline when I installed HR20 DVR.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

ZERO on roof 

at one point had 8 in the yard (semi-permanent)... various placements depending on the bird needed and usage


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have 3 on my roof (2 story apt complex) I haven't personally seen them I can't get up there to see them myself.

One for Directv pointed at 101. One Dish 500 110 and 119 and one Dish 300 pointed at 61.5.

Jim


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Three dishes and an RS VU-190 outdoor antenna. Not that any of these are in use anymore, they're still up there for decoration.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's that white stuff on your roof, Steve. You really should clean that off of there. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice rooftop decorations, Steve. You could hang colored lights on them for the holidays! 

Very high-tech looking antenna array, IMO.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry for the lateness of the pictures. Got caught up at work. Here are pictures of my dish on the roof.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 1 AT9 on Roof........

But I have an SA 4.6M at my grandads farm. Beat that!


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I've got one AT9 up on the roof now.

I'm not one of those people that's afraid it will ruin my roof. I've never had any problems. I like having it up there out of the way and clear of the trees.

I install my own dishes. I take always take down the old one when I put up a new one.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Has been just one at each residence since I had a BUD in Indiana 10 years ago. 

Now, I currently have 4 in the garage: 1 phase II (2 lnb), 1 phase 3, 1 slimline, and 1 sidecar. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

DrZaiusATL said:


> I have 1 AT9 on Roof........
> 
> But I have an SA 4.6M at my grandads farm. Beat that!


Do you have a Slingbox to get it's programming back home?
(I'm just waiting to find a 13-meter I can tap in to  .)


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, two. But only ONE satellite dish


----------



## countysky (Aug 27, 2007)

Just one 14"

Countysky


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 1 AT-9 5lnb dish. Pole mounted from the ground.


----------

